

Ask HN: What happened to SixthSense source code release? - sudhirc

http://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html
At the end of this talk Pranav promised to release software driving this demo. Was it actually released?
======
Mz
His website indicates it is still "coming soon":

<http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sixthsense/>

[http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sixthsense/diy/index.ht...](http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sixthsense/diy/index.html)

Thank you for posting. Fascinating stuff.

